# When's The Next Texas Rally???



## krawwler (Nov 28, 2005)

Another newbie on board now. We just took delivery of our new 2006 Outback 30 RLS and wanted to see when the next get together might be. All ready to take it out for the first time. We are up in Fort Worth.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

krawwler,

Welcome to another Texas Outbacker! Glad to have you join our pretigious ranks.

Now, about the rally thing.......I have tried a couple of times, as well as has GlenninTexas to get a rally going for us here in the Lone Star State. So far, to no avail.

I would love to get together with some of our fellow Texans. So let's hear it from some of the others!

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

krawwler,

Welcome to our site and congratulations on your new Outback 30RLS. sunny Don't forget to check out The Map of The Outbackers and enter your info there. Someone with some rally information in you area will post you a reply. Happy Camping


----------

